# synchronisation apps entre iphone et itunes



## fredada (5 Juillet 2009)

bonjour,

j'ai cherché mais pas réussi à trouvr la réponse, désolé si ce sujet existe déjà...

J'ai cru comprendre que l'iphone était limité à 124 apps ( ?)

Si j'ajoute ou supprime une apps dans l'iphone ou dans mon itunes
est-ce que la synchro se fait toute seule ou il faut le faire sur les 2 ?

merci de votre réponse, fredo


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2009)

Dans ton itunes tu choisis manuellement les applications que tu veux voir synchonisées


----------



## fredada (6 Juillet 2009)

OK,

et si je supprime une apps dans l'iphone,

itunes la supprimera automatiquement une fois reconnecté à l'iphone ?


----------



## twinworld (6 Juillet 2009)

si vous supprimez l'application de votre iphone, itunes la garde dans sa bibliothèque d'application. Vous allez ensuite décochez l'application dans la liste des logiciels à synchroniser. Elle n'apparaît plus sur votre iphone, tant que vous ne décidez pas de la resynchroniser. Si vous voulez la virer de votre bibliothèque iTunes, il faut aller dans l'onglet "applications" dans iTunes.


----------



## fredada (6 Juillet 2009)

ok merci pour cette explication complète !
salutations fredo


----------



## Yann D (19 Octobre 2009)

Il y a un autre problème de synchronisation et GRAVE celui-ci !

J'ai changé mon ID Apple sur iTunes. Maintenant quand depuis mon iPhone je vais sur l'App store je suis bien emmerdé parce qu'il me demande de taper mon code mais avec mon ancien ID et après recherche il s'avère que je ne peux la changer !

Comment faire ? J'ai payé mon iPhone 700$, c'est con


----------



## Dead head (24 Octobre 2009)

yanndefond a dit:


> Il y a un autre problème de synchronisation et GRAVE celui-ci !
> 
> J'ai changé mon ID Apple sur iTunes. Maintenant quand depuis mon iPhone je vais sur l'App store je suis bien emmerdé parce qu'il me demande de taper mon code mais avec mon ancien ID et après recherche il s'avère que je ne peux la changer !
> 
> Comment faire ? J'ai payé mon iPhone 700$, c'est con



Ça fait 1 400 $, car ton message tu l'as posté au moins deux fois. Merci de ne pas faire de doublon.

Pour ton problème, je te conseille de téléphoner à Apple.


----------



## Yann D (26 Octobre 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> ton message tu l'as posté au moins deux fois.
> 
> Pour ton problème, je te conseille de téléphoner à Apple.



2 fois ? Ben oui, 1 fois sur macgeneration et 1 fois sur macbidouille le tout sans créer de nouvelle discussion

Tél à Apple je vais voir mais depuis le Cambodge où je réside et où je ne peux exploiter toutes les potentialités de mon iPhone tu vois un peu la galère:hein:


----------



## Yann D (11 Novembre 2009)

Suite des péripéties c'est pas possible d'appeler Apple depuis l'étranger car n° spécial

En plus j'ai dû faire débloquer mon iPhone pour pouvoir l'utiliser au Cambodge.

Un revendeur agréé Apple, le premier (sur 2) dans le pays m'a avoué ne pas savoir comment résoudre le problème si ce n'est en revenant à l'ancien ID !


----------



## naas (11 Novembre 2009)

Ultrasnow


----------



## Yann D (12 Novembre 2009)

Ultrasnow c'est quoi ? Ça veut dire que mon problème est irrésoluble et que je suis dans la m ?

Pourtant C pas grand chose


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Novembre 2009)

fredada a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai cherché mais pas réussi à trouvr la réponse, désolé si ce sujet existe déjà...
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas exactement ça.
Tu peux mettre autant d'applications que tu veux sur ton iPhone (dans la limite de l'espace de stockage disponible...). mais tu ne peux afficher sur le springboard le "bureau" de l'iPhone) que 124 applications.
Les autres applications ne sont accessibles que par le module de recherche (situé au tout début, avant la première page du springboard). Evidemment, faut avoir une bonne mémoire.
Une solution est le jailbreack qui te permet d'installer "Categories", une formidable application qui te permet de créer des dossiers et d'y placer tes applications, par thèmes par exemple.


----------



## Yann D (14 Novembre 2009)

Super, on avance En attendant je ne suis pas près de télécharger 124 app. vu que l'App store n'est pas ouvert au Cambodge (sauf pour les app gratuites) et que je ne peux les télécharger que depuis mon ordi


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2009)

Je ne saisi pas trop ton problème. Normalement, si tu te connecte sur l'App store sur ton ordi et que tu synchronise ton iPhone avec cet ordi ton dernier identifiant utilisé est mémorisé sur l'iPhone. DU coup, tu devrais avoir le même sur l'ordi ET l'iPhone.


----------



## Yann D (14 Novembre 2009)

Je devrais

Merci, tu as peut-être raison, le problème viendrait de la synchronisation

Mais comment le solutionner ?:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être en restaurant ton iPhone si vraiment rien ne fonctionne correctement au niveau du transfert.
C'est radical et là si cela ne fonctionne pas c'est vraiment grave.

Tu as bien accès à ton compte sur iTunes?


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2009)

Il y a quelque chose que je ne saisis pas.
j'ai mis mon compte itunes sur l'iphone d'un copain sans problèmes. par contre sans synchro bien sûr 
et les factures arrivent sur mon compte itunes

coté iphone, si tu vas dans les réglages/store il te demande d'ouvrir une session, c'est la session avec laquelle tu as validé ton iphone.
tu vas donc itunes et retapes ton ancien ID avec le mot de passe.
donc il te faut revenir à ton ancien compte coté itunes.


----------



## Yann D (15 Novembre 2009)

J'essaierai dès que j'aurai une connexion possible

Le problème (je répète) c'est que App store sur iPhone n'a pas compris que j'ai changé mon ID

Sinon restaurer c'est pas dangereux pour un appareil débloqué ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2009)

Et dans les préférences, tu ne peut définir ton nouvel identifiant si celui-ci ne se synchronise pas.

Sinon, oui, restaurer un appareil Jailbreak é est dangereux. Il ne faut pas se tromper de version du système au risque de se retrouver avec un téléphone inutilisable.


----------



## naas (15 Novembre 2009)

ce que dit apple pour les versions plus récentes


----------



## Yann D (17 Novembre 2009)

Extraordinaire !

Apparemment ça marche !

Merci, dire que c'était aussi simple que ça


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne saisi pas trop ton problème...





naas a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose que je ne saisis pas...





yanndefond a dit:


> Merci, dire que c'était aussi simple que ça


Faut dire que le problème était difficile a cerner


----------

